# Alpaca Kerosene Cook Stove 8500 BTU



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Does anybody here have one of these, and if so, how do you like it? I'm thinking about getting one for emergency use and usually keep plenty of kerosene on hand.

https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/emergency_supplies/alpaca_kerosene_cook_stove_8500_btu.htm


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's a nice looking stove, but I prefer propane. 
Its cheaper, safer, and stores forever


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I like the looks of that heater/stove.

Around me folks have a kero heater to suppliment the electric furnace in the mobile homes. This looks to server more purposes - like cooking, since we have electric stoves, microwaves, etc.

Angie


----------



## fratermus (May 11, 2009)

The only knock I've heard against the Alpaca is the wicks are $$$ and relatively easy to foul. Some of the other kero stoves use plain mop-head strands and so may be easier to store wicks for.


----------



## Vette Eaterr (Nov 26, 2003)

I've got something similar, make sure you take some time and play with it and learn how to use it, it does take some tinkering to use it effectively. It works kind of like a kerosene heat stove. I've experimented with burning diesel through it and it smells some but does work. Whats nice with these stoves is you can burn different fuels with the same stove (diesel based type fuels). Wicks are cheap, and you'll probably never go through ten in your life time if you use it right, but plan on wasting at least 1 wick messing around. Good place to get wicks is http://www.endtimesreport.com/Kerosene_wicks.html


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Vette Eaterr said:


> I've got something similar, make sure you take some time and play with it and learn how to use it, it does take some tinkering to use it effectively. It works kind of like a kerosene heat stove. I've experimented with burning diesel through it and it smells some but does work. Whats nice with these stoves is you can burn different fuels with the same stove (diesel based type fuels). Wicks are cheap, and you'll probably never go through ten in your life time if you use it right, but plan on wasting at least 1 wick messing around. Good place to get wicks is http://www.endtimesreport.com/Kerosene_wicks.html


Thanks for the info and link. I've actually been buying wicks for my kero heaters from him for years and I'd recommend him highly.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> I like the looks of that heater/stove.
> 
> Around me folks have a kero heater to suppliment the electric furnace in the mobile homes. This looks to server more purposes - like cooking, since we have electric stoves, microwaves, etc.
> 
> Angie


Actually, you can heat up food on top of a kerosene heater, I've done it before (soups, water, stews etc). I'm not sure if it will actually cook though because the top is high up off the wick.


----------



## fratermus (May 11, 2009)

Vette Eaterr said:


> Whats nice with these stoves is you can burn different fuels with the same stove (diesel based type fuels). Wicks are cheap, and you'll probably never go through ten in your life time if you use it right,


_Many_ wicks are cheap and so can be fouled with diesel with no great harm to one's pocketbook.

_Alpaca wicks_ run $9-10 online (the URL you posted leads readers offsite for Alpaca wicks where they are listed for $10.95) each so diesel experimentation with Alpaca is not quite as free of costly repercussion.


----------

